# track cleaning



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

There are several ways and things to clean tracks with but I like to save money and found these to be great and I got a bunch for free.









I don't know what they are called. If you have ever bought blank CD's or DVD's in large amounts you probably have some. I don't even use a cleaning solution. Just wipe the tops of the rails until the donuts, as I call them, come away clean and you are good to go.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wait, are those the styrofoam/rubber rings that go on top of the CDs to keep them from moving around in the extra space?


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Wait, are those the styrofoam/rubber rings that go on top of the CDs to keep them from moving around in the extra space?


That is what they are. I hope we can make up a shorter name.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*track cleaning,*

when the rings are gone, use green scotch brite.


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a lot of those things, thanks for the insight


----------



## thunderbearr (Oct 14, 2008)

alfalfa said:


> That is what they are. I hope we can make up a shorter name.


I thought that _was _the shorter name.


----------

